# OPKs and IUI



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all,
I wonder if someone can answer me a quick question?
I am hoping to do my first IUI cycle next month. 
I tested out the OPKs last month, followed by a progesterone blood treat and it seems either I didn't ovulate or it didn't happen when expected.
I have been trying again this month and nothing yet. 
I'm not sure if I should be worried. If the same thing happens next month, when I go for treatment, does anyone know what would happen? 
Confused!


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
I see you will be doing medicated IUI, I would think that this will include monitoring by the clinic to check follicle size and to determine when to trigger so that your IUI can be well timed. You could use opk's up until you trigger to check that you aren't surging on your own but the trigger is used to force ovulation within 24-48 hours (give or take).

Maybe call your clinic if unsure?

Good luck! X


----------

